# Ipad mini et internet ?



## ma.v (23 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Ipad mini cellular et je souhaiterais pouvoir utiliser internet occasionnellement en dehors de la wifi. Je reviens d'Espagne où j'ai pu acheter à moindres frais une carte prépayée d'1 GO chez un opérateur lié à un grand magasin local. J'ai pensé trouver la même chose en France, mais que ce soit chez SFR ou Orange la même solution se trouve à des tarifs beaucoup plus importants. Sinon, ils me proposent bien sûr un abonnement, mais cela fait pour moi un budget trop élevé pour une utilisation ponctuelle. Sont-ils les seuls à proposer ce service ou en connaissez vous d'autres ? Quelle solution adopteriez vous ? (je possède d'autre part un Iphone 3 mais mon forfait ne permet pas le partage de connexion). Je crains avoir fait le tour de la question mais on ne sait jamais... 

Je vous remercie pour vos réponses.


----------



## doupold (25 Septembre 2013)

ma.v a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un Ipad mini cellular et je souhaiterais pouvoir utiliser internet occasionnellement en dehors de la wifi. Je reviens d'Espagne où j'ai pu acheter à moindres frais une carte prépayée d'1 GO chez un opérateur lié à un grand magasin local. J'ai pensé trouver la même chose en France, mais que ce soit chez SFR ou Orange la même solution se trouve à des tarifs beaucoup plus importants. Sinon, ils me proposent bien sûr un abonnement, mais cela fait pour moi un budget trop élevé pour une utilisation ponctuelle. Sont-ils les seuls à proposer ce service ou en connaissez vous d'autres ? Quelle solution adopteriez vous ? (je possède d'autre part un Iphone 3 mais mon forfait ne permet pas le partage de connexion). Je crains avoir fait le tour de la question mais on ne sait jamais...
> 
> Je vous remercie pour vos réponses.



Bonjour, il n'y a malheureusement pas d'autres solutions payantes.

Essaies de voir dans ton entourage si tu peux avoir des codes te permettant de te connecter à free_wifi ou à l'équivalent chez les autres opérateurs. Quand tu chopes une borne wifi. 

La plupart des cafés et fast food (dont McDo et KFC) offrent également des connexions internet gratuites, sans conditions d'achat. Pareil pour la plupart des centres commerciaux. Cela va de soit, la mobilité est exclue avec ces solutions.

Bon courage!


----------



## pommée (26 Septembre 2013)

j'en profite pour rebondir sur la question de ma.v, savez vous si le problème sera le même avec le nouvel i-pad mini qui doit sortir vers la fin de cette année?


----------



## doupold (28 Septembre 2013)

pommée a dit:


> j'en profite pour rebondir sur la question de ma.v, savez vous si le problème sera le même avec le nouvel i-pad mini qui doit sortir vers la fin de cette année?



Quel problème?


----------



## Lauange (29 Septembre 2013)

En jailbreakant ton IPhone, j'ai vu un tweak qui permet de contourner la restriction d'orange mettre l'iPhone en modem pour partager la 3G. Seul hic, si Orange te chope, c'est un motif de résiliation de ta ligne.


----------



## pommée (29 Septembre 2013)

doupold a dit:


> Quel problème?


Bonjour doupold..pour te répondre : Sera-t-il préférable de prendre un forfait plutôt que des cartes prépayées.. (biensur cela dépend de l'utilisation que l'on en fait.. Je me demande si cela vaut le coup d'avoir un forfait sur ce genre de tablette )
Pour ma part je n'ai pas de smart phone et j'ai un mac à la maison. La connexion internet ne me servirait qu'en cas de déplacements, ce qui n'est pas fréquent.. et encore bien souvent j'accède au wifi là où je vais. Mais par exemple si on s'en sert comme GPS je ne sais pas si avec les cartes prépayées c'est valable... 
Je ne connais pas encore les i-pad :rose: mais je compte y remédier .. donc je me demande si sur le nouveau qui sort il y aura des changements au niveau de la connexion internet où si cela sera identique au prédécesseur.


----------



## ma.v (29 Septembre 2013)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses.
Il est vrai que beaucoup d'endroits offrent la wifi, mais avoir une carte prépayée serait parfois bien pratique quand même, notamment pour avoir Internet ponctuellement en déplacement lorsqu'aucune borne n'est accessible. Après, ajouter 15 euros par mois pour avoir un partage de connexion, cela commence à faire un budget qui n'est pour mon utilisation pas indispensable.


----------



## pommée (29 Septembre 2013)

ma.v a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses.
> Il est vrai que beaucoup d'endroits offrent la wifi, mais avoir une carte prépayée serait parfois bien pratique quand même, notamment pour avoir Internet ponctuellement en déplacement lorsqu'aucune borne n'est accessible. Après, ajouter 15 euros par mois pour avoir un partage de connexion, cela commence à faire un budget qui n'est pour mon utilisation pas indispensable.



Tu veux dire 15 euros de forfait pour partager la connexion avec ton i-phone c'est ça ?.. les cartes prépayées coutent combien en général et pour quelle durée de connexion? :rose: sorry je pédale un peu..


----------

